# HP PSC 2110 not recognized by hotplug or sane

## dshook

I have a HP PSC 2110 multipurpose printer/scanner/copier.  I've successfully got it printing with cups, hpoj, and hpijs.

Now I'm trying to make the scanning functionality and I'm not having a lot of luck.  I tried following the instructions at http://hpoj.sourceforge.net, but I've discovered that my major malfunction is that the scanner is never recognized by hotplug.  This means that there is no /dev/usb/scanner0.

I ran sane-find-scanner and found the vendor and product ids.  I then used modprobe scanner vendor=0x03f0 product-0x2811.  After unplugging and replugging the device, dmesg showed me that it recognized the scanner.  

I then had both a /dev/usb/scanner0 and /dev/usb/scanner1!

Regardless, I didn't have any luck with scanimage -L or scanimage -d mlc:usb:PSC_2100_SERIES --test

I'm currently running Kernel: 2.4.22-rc2-ac3, hpoj-0.90, hotplug-2003_05_01, and 

hotplug-20030501-r1-gentoo-patches

Does anyone know how I can 

A) get the scanner recognized at boot?

B) get sane/hpoj working with this device.

----------

## yatesco

Hi,

If you have installed sane-backends, there will be an /etc/sane.d/ directory which contains a file called dll.conf.

Scroll down to the bottom, and uncomment hpoj.

Sane should now work.

----------

